# Very odd MediaLink Port Forwarding issue (iPconfig and router Screenshot Incl)



## Rotanimod (May 20, 2011)

Router is MediaLink MWN-APR150N

Instructions for forwarding the ports necessary to invite on Warcraft 3 are here:
Port Forwarding Warcraft III on the MediaLink MWN-APR150N - PortForward.com

The story is, I'm trying to invite a friend to Arranged Team on Warcraft 3 which requires ports 6112-6119 open. I successfully invite him, we play ONE game and I try to invite him again and cannot. In order to successfully invite him again we BOTH have to log out of battle.net and log back in once or twice. 

Here is the current setup: (ipconfig and router ports which are forwarded)










First I use CMD and then iPconfig to establish my ipV4 address.

A couple quick bits of info related to the setup:

computer is hardwired to router
my friend is connected to my same wireless in my house
ports 6112-6119 are open
firewalls on both computers allow Warcraft3.exe ALWAYS



Suggestions are greatly appreciated. I can't see any reason why I'd successfully be able to invite him, we'd get done with a game, and then I cannot invite him until we both log out and log back into battle.net. 

Very strange and annoying issue. :upset:

Thanks :tongue:


----------



## Rotanimod (May 20, 2011)

Removed No. 2 on the list, only have 6112-6119 forwarding through 101. 
Thx


----------

